# Reformation Christian Ministries/Reformation International College



## TheReformedPastor (Jul 17, 2008)

I am considering doing a college degree via distance learning and I've narrowed my choice down to two.

Whitefield college of Lakeland, Florida. The other is Reformation International College of Fellsmere, Florida, the link for which is:

http://reformation.edu/index.php

Has anybody any experience of dealing with Reformation International College/Reformation Christian ministries?

I am aware of the North American Reformed Seminary too, but I have ruled this out at the moment, but may reconsider at a later date.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jul 17, 2008)

Full disclosure: I am on the Canadian board of Reformation Christian Ministries.

I am also a doctoral candidate at RITS and an instructor of one of the College courses. I've also vetted a couple of the other courses. I would highly commend RITS/RIC to you for distance learning, but you might expect that from me!


----------

